# Future member of my herd



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Today one of the does my Buckly bred kidded!!

And I could not resist.










Could you? 

She's a little doeling and is just beautiful!

I'm so bad. I'm getting this little cutie, PLUS pick of the crop from another friend who's does were bred by Buckly and are due to kid ANY day, and now she wants to sell me her BEAUTIFUL registered buck, and I do so sorely need a buck now...

HELP!! :hair: :ROFL:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds like a go to me. I love your future lil one. And if you need a buck, go for it. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just make sure you can afford the hay bill and if so go for it.

Congrats on the cutie


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Too right, my greedy pigs sure eat a lot. 

In just a couple months, their pen will be expanded to a MUCH larger pasture and they'll have more fresh forage, without me having to keep a close eye on them!

:clap: 

Hopefully they'll also have access to the very big pasture once its done as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so very cute........  :greengrin:


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh my word - bless her little cotton socks - she is so darn cute.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a little cutie!!! Congrats! Is she chocolate and white? I'm a sucker for chocolates!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Friend says she's black and white. Her brother is a beautiful grey/blue and white, same "oreo" pattern. I'm a sucker for black and white


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is cute either way...congrats!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Her dam started out as black and white, and is now chocolate and white, so who knows!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats!!

Yep I'd bet money she is chocolate  

Look at that cats face- she is like who...and WHAT are you?
:ROFL:


----------

